# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Du Lịch Miền Trung: Tour du lịch Miền Trung 5 ngày dịp tết âm lịch 2012

## thanhdong2qc

NGÀY 1: TP.HCM - ĐÀ NẴNG (ĂN CHIỀU)
Quý khách có mặt trước giờ bay hai tiếng. Đại diện công ty Du Lịch Việt đón Quý khách tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất, quý khách đáp máy bay khởi hành đi Đà Nẵng chuyến BL 18H00. Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại Đà Nẵng. Ăn chiều. Quý khách nghỉ ngơi tại Đà Nẵng, tự do khám phá thành phố Đà Nẵng về đêm.
NGÀY 2: ĐÀ NẴNG - BÀ NÀ - HUẾ- THIÊN MỤ - CA HUẾ (ĂN BA BỮA)

Dùng điểm tâm sáng Buffet tại Khách sạn. Quý khách đến với cao nguyên Bà Nà nơi có khí hậu Châu Âu độc đáo và nổi tiếng với tuyến cáp treo kỷ lục mới của thế giới. Quý khách có thể ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố Đà Nẵng từ trên cáp treo (chi phí tự túc ). Khởi hành đi Huế qua đường hầm Hải Vân, dùng bữa trưa tại bãi biển Lăng Cô.
Chiều: Quý khách viếng chùa Thiên Mụ ngôi chùa gắn liền với văn hóa và lịch sử Huế. Quý khách xuống thuyền nghe Ca Huế trên dòng Hương Giang thơ mộng. Tối quý khách tự do dạo chơi thành phố Huế, tản bộ trên cầu Tràng Tiền. Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

NGÀY 3: HUẾ - THÁNH ĐỊA LA VANG – PHONG NHA (ĂN BA BỮA)

Sáng: Điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành đi Quảng Bình. Trên đường đi đoàn vào thăm Thánh Địa La Vang - Tiểu vương cung thánh đường. Đến Phong Nha, quý khách xuôi thuyền theo dòng sông Son vào thăm Động Phong Nha (Động nước lớn nhất thế giới được Unesco công nhận di sản thiên nhiên thế giới với Hang Bi Ký, Động Tiên…).
Chiều: Trở về Huế, trên đường về Quý khách ngắm nhìn Vĩ Tuyến 17 với Cầu Hiền Lương và dòng sông Bến Hải. Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

NGÀY 4: ĐẠI NỘI - LĂNG KHẢI ĐỊNH–CỬA ĐẠI (ĂN BA BỮA)

Sáng: Điểm tâm sáng. Quý khách tham quan Đại Nội (Hoàng cung của 13 đời vua triều Nguyễn) với Thế Miếu, Thư Viện, Hiển Lâm Các, Điện Thái Hoà, Cửu Đỉnh, Ngọ Môn,… Quý khách tiếp tục tham quan Lăng Khải Định. Dùng bữa trưa, khởi hành về Hội An qua đường đèo Hải Vân, dừng chụp hình, tham quan Hải Vân đệ nhất hùng quan. Quý khách tự do tắm biển Cửa Đại. Ăn tối Hội An. Sau bữa tối, quý khách có thể dạo chơi tham gia đêm hội đèn lồng phố cổ nằm bên bờ sông Hoài. Nghỉ đêm tại Hội An.
NGÀY 5: HỘI AN-BÁN ĐẢO SƠN TRÀ – TP.HCM (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA)

Sáng : Điểm tâm sáng. Quý khách tham quan Phố Cổ Hội An - di sản văn hoá thế giới với Chùa Cầu Nhật Bản, Hội Quán Phúc Kiến, Đền Quan Công, Nhà Cổ Tân Kỳ… Tự do mua sắm tại phố cổ. Ăn trưa Hội An. Khởi hành về Đà Nẵng, xe đưa du khách tham quan một vòng bán đảo Sơn Trà …viếng Linh Ứng Tự. Xe đưa khách ra sân bay Đà Nẵng đáp máy bay về TP.HCM chuyến BL 19H50. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại.

----------

